# Cane Break (sp?)



## TurkeyProof (Jan 5, 2005)

Is this a Cane Break Rattle Snake?  
TP


----------



## HT2 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Turk......*

Looks like a Timber Rattler to me....... :speechles  :speechles  :speechles 

BAD SNAKE!!!!!!!!

BAD SNAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2005)

*Depending...*

on where you killed it.  The diversity between a Cane Break and Timber Rattler is location.  This comes from my professor at ABAC.  Timber Rattlers are from northern Georgia, and Cane Breaks are located more in southern Georgia.  I don't know where the imaginary line is, but there is one as far as i know.  They are the same snake, however.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 6, 2005)

> They are the same snake, however.



That's what it is!  I would imagine most folks using the fall line as the line of demarcation for ths canebrake and timber rattler.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks a lot...just the visual i needed before goin huntin this 62 degree mornin.....

 :speechles  :speechles  :speechles


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 6, 2005)

*yup.............*

same snake (Timber/Cane Brake).........the canebrakes have a more definitive rust colored line down their back than their mountain brethren.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Canebrake Rattler?*

I have long been aware that those who should be in the know contend that the Canebreak and Timber Rattler are the same snake.  I have never fully accepted this finding.

Physically, except for coloration, I do not question that they have much in common.

Their choice of preferred habitat is so diverse as to raise questions in my mind.  

The Timber Rattler clearly prefers the mountains of N. Ga. to the degree that he is not found south of the foothills.  He appears even to be sensitive to elevations, since they are more common in the higher elevations.

On the other hand, the Canebreak obviously prefers a very different habitat.  He is a creature of the lowlands of Middle to South Georgia and is very sensitive in his choice of where he resides.  He is appropriately named, since he is to be found where River Cane abounds, but seems not to tolerate areas that are normally wet.  Neither would you expect to find one on areas that are classed as upland.

There are differences too in the relative sizes of the two reptiles.  The Cane Brake is the larger of the two snakes.  I have observed Canebrakes that rivaled the Diamondback in size.  A five foot Canebrake is not unheard of.  A four foot Timberrattler is a very large snake, with most being in the three foot range.

If they were the same snake, it would seem to me that where the zones in which they reside *overlap,* that one might expect to find both snakes co-habiting.  This seems not to be the case.  Instead of co-habiting, we find that there is perhaps 100 miles of Upper Piedmont Georgia where neither is found.

If the two snakes were presented as near-relatives, then this would be more acceptable to me.  It is difficult for me to accept them as the same snake.

Thanks for allowing me to express my view, which I might add, is based on 40 years of working as a Forester and hunter in the lowlands of South Georgia, coupled with almost an equal amount of time spent enjoying the mountains of N. Ga.

Vernon


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 6, 2005)

*..........*

good to have ya back, Mr. Vernon!


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2005)

That's right, Vernon will set ya straight!


----------



## Boyd Green (Jan 6, 2005)

*Ok Here's The Real Deal*

Canebrakes and Timber rattlers are the same specie of snake-Crotalus horridus.  They are found in the same locations throughout GA and FL.  

There aren't named differently based on color, size, or geographic location.

There is a difference in color of the rattler based on its geographic location.  The mountain form is a more uniform rust color with dark bands whereas the coastal plain form is more of a gray base with black bands and a rust stripe down the spine.  

People just call them different names because that is what Grandpa called them.  Most people around these parts call them Timber rattlers and think Canebrakes are another specie all together.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sorry Boyd...*

I don't fit into that Grandpa dictionary category, nor am I ignorant enough to be from "these parts" and think they are a totally different species.  I believe even Steve Irwin himself told me about the Locational differences of a Timber and Canebreak Rattler.  Georgia only has 4 separate types of VENOMOUS snakes, I'm sure we can get this all reconsiled soon.

Pit Vipers: Deteriorant Venom, deteriorates flesh.
Rattlesnake
Cotton Mouth or Water Moccasin
Copperhead

Coral Snake: Neurotoxon Venom, affects nervous system.

On another note, with no reflection to Boyd or anyone else posting on this thread.......what really chaps my butt!!!!....people that think a Water Moccasin and a Cotton Mouth are two different snakes.  If anyone wants to argue this, save your self some grief and look at the encyclopedia definition...plain as day.  I had one guy try to tell me there wasn't any Cotton Mouths around Macon, GA, but there sure were a lot of Water Moccasins.  I also told him (at the time) that i had killed a big Copperhead a few days before in Peachtree City, he said it couldn't have been a Copperhead, probably was a small Timber Rattler!


----------



## WildBuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep! that is a rattlesnake.


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 6, 2005)

*From the Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Reptiles and Amphibians:*

Timber Rattlesnake 
Description:  Northern forms range from yellow through brown or gray to black, with dark back and side blotches on front of body and blotches fused to form crossbands on rear of body.  Head unmarked.  Southern forms yellowish-, brownish-, or pinkish-gray, with tan or reddish-brown back stripe dividing chevronlike crossbands, dark stripe behind eye.  Both forms have black tail.  Scales keeled, in 23-25 rows.

Habitat:  Remote wooded hillsides with rock outcrops in the North; unsettled swampy areas, canebrake thickets, and floodplains in the South; sea level to 6,600'.

Range:  Extreme sw. Maine south to n. Florida, west into se. Minnesota and c. Texas.

Record longevity exceeds 30 years.  Until recently, southern populations were recognized as _Crotalus horridus atricaudatus_ , the Canebrake Rattlesnake.

I'm not smarter enough to dispute what these guys have PUBLISHED.

The Snakeman


----------



## Toliver (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a baby Timber Rattler.  He'll grow up to be a Cane Break.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 6, 2005)

That's one of the prettiest snakes I've ever seen.

(That's something I never thought I'd write.)

Junebug


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 6, 2005)

*here in Colquitt co.*

That is what we've always called a Timber Rattler.We have two different colors,brown ones and purple ones.Two different physical features,live and dead,most of the time as soon as spotted the first leads to the second feature   .


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 6, 2005)

i killed a 4 foot canebrake 20 feet from the house this summer. found it after coming home from night fishing. it had 13 eggs in its belly and was quite tasty. but a little chewy. is it possible that the canebrake is a subspecies of the timber rattler?


----------



## Boyd Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Kcausey*

don't argue with me big guy.  Tell it to the University of GA venomous snakes field guide that I got the information from.   

By the way, why would being from these parts make you ignorant??  Would you like to compare college degrees ?


----------



## kcausey (Jan 7, 2005)

*Not much...*

on thread tag myself, so maybe this will end here, because i'm just here to read the posts and smile........no need for the childish comparisons, because I'm sure I have a few for you....What the heck does a college degree have to do with anything anyway? Boyd, what exactly do you do for a living anyway?


----------



## leo (Jan 8, 2005)

*Irregardless of what*

everyone want to call this snake, I think it is a fine picture  you posted turkeyproof  

Thanks for sharing it with us, does the fine looking young man in the pic belong to you  

I am not a recognized expert on the "correct" specific names of this snake so I can't answer your question, if I came upon it I would just call it a rattlesnake  

Again thanks for sharing your pic with us and maybe we can all just agree that that is a "snake"  

Y'all please enjoy the mans pic with him  




leo


----------



## ladr (Jan 8, 2005)

Doesn't matter what you call him, he's a shooter in my book


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 8, 2005)

ladr said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter what you call him, he's a shooter in my book


That's a shame.  He'd a been a good'un next year!!  

The Snakeman
Founder and CEO TRM (Trophy Rattlesnake Management)


----------



## Toliver (Jan 8, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> That's a shame.  He'd a been a good'un next year!!
> 
> The Snakeman
> Founder and CEO TRM (Trophy Rattlesnake Management)


----------



## Carp (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you practice QSM ? :speechles


----------



## Toliver (Jan 8, 2005)

Carp said:
			
		

> Do you practice QSM ? :speechles



Somebody has been!  That last picture is of a 17 Rattler Waterhead Coppermoccasin!!!


----------

